# 2005 645 warning light



## Dave645 (4 mo ago)

Haven't seen this before. Convertible top open/closes with no issues, so I'm curious what this is. Thank you!


----------



## Dave645 (4 mo ago)

adding more info.... Light on the open/close buttons is NOT present and the top functions normally. Top locks tight.


----------

